# POS 20 vs 11???



## ehrconsult (Feb 1, 2012)

My doc runs an urgent care facility where we have unscheduled walk in patients. That is considered POS 20 vs 11, correct??  If the patient returns and continues to see do as a primary that is POS 11 for those visits?


----------



## Sherylwilson (Feb 1, 2012)

*Slw*

Please verify if this is an urgent care facility or just a physician's office that see's patient's on an urgent basis.


----------

